# Property to rent long term in or near benidorm



## philip.b.williams

Does anyone know the best sites for finding property to rent long term in or around benidorm.


----------



## Wils & Nance

HI, Stravinsky recommended 'costa blanca news online' to me, and there are loads of long lets in the classified section !
Very helpful indeed !
Thank you Stravinsky !


----------



## Stravinsky

Also
http://www.thinkspain.com/spanishpr...ce=&dormitorios=0&MaxPrice=&status=4&banyos=0


----------



## philip.b.williams

Thanks for the info, very helpful


----------



## Mikey

*Property to long let in Benidorm*

Hi, I am looking to long let in Benidorm starting in April, any chance of sending me details?

regards


paz at live dot co dot uk


----------



## Mikey

*Property to long let in Benidorm*

Hi, I am looking to long let in Benidorm starting in April, any chance of sending me details?

regards


paz at live dot co dot uk


----------



## Redruth

Hi, I'd like details of your long-term rents for a one person flat, please. I'm looking at a 1 year minimum stay. Thanks, Ruth


----------



## Wils & Nance

Hi Vernon,
Are all your properties flats and are they all in Benidorm ?
We are looking for something on outside edge of Benidorm and ideally would like a wee bit of outside space (terrace, courtyard, small garden) 2bedrooms for around September this year ! (hopefully)
We have a few leads on this, just thought I would ask........ the more the better !
Thanks, Nance


----------

